# Dead Catfish in LMR



## dgcrew09 (Jun 23, 2011)

My friend sent me this picture of a dead catfish (flathead I believe) he found in the LMR in Loveland. He said it was about 3 feet long. Looks like it died of a head wound of some sort...


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

That pic quality is amazing. Is that a cell phone pic? If so what phone?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like a drawing to me, lol.


----------



## dgcrew09 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ya it is incredible quality for a phone. He has an Iphone. He added some effects with Instagram too


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

I saved the image. It looks amazing. Gonna have to check out instagram.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

hey thats a cool pic of a nice cat... but i gotta be honest... there is NOTHING about that pic that looks real.. maybe it is a some new app on a phone that enhances pics... but id be willing to bet thats a drawing or painting.. i apologize if im wrong.. dont mean to upset anyone ..just does not look like a real photo


----------



## dgcrew09 (Jun 23, 2011)

It's 100% real. He was walking his dog along the river in the Milford/Loveland area. The enhancements from Instagram (picture enhancement app/website) make it look unbelievable


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Instagram is cool..

First picture Cell phone, Second Picture Instagram


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I think I may have seen the same dead fish floating down the river saturday in Warren County, it was huge.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sure it's a real pic, instagram enhances photo quality with some nice tweaks!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

WOW! that is some serious enhancement for a phone... My apologies for not believing the first pic...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

How do you get an instagram pic on here? Thats a great pic

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jim1848 (Aug 10, 2011)

FISHIN216 said:


> How do you get an instagram pic on here? Thats a great pic
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


When you edit a photo on Instagram, it automatically saves to your phone's photo album...at least on iPhones 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Just a few of my instagram photos

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

That my friends is a drawing, though it is a good one.

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Mr. A said:


> That my friends is a drawing, though it is a good one.
> 
> I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


do you have a smart phone? if so get the app instagram and you will realize its real

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

This is odd to me. What's with the doubts? Who would seriously try to fake a picture of a dead catfish? It's not like he said he caught it, even. 

That head wound does look interesting. What does a catfish say when he runs into a cement wall??????........


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

The background is real, the fish is not. Try getting the raw photo.... bet you can't. If you do then I will eat crow and invite all to watch.

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yup this is a drawing too....painted it myself ; )

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dgcrew09 (Jun 23, 2011)

I will post the non-instagrammed pic when he sends it to me. Should have it soon. I wouldn't waste my time posting a painting or drawing and trying to play it off as a photograph.


----------



## dgcrew09 (Jun 23, 2011)

The Instagrammed, original, and another pic...100% real


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> The background is real, the fish is not. Try getting the raw photo.... bet you can't. If you do then I will eat crow and invite all to watch.
> 
> I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


Crow anyone? Lol. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jim1848 (Aug 10, 2011)

KatseekN said:


> Crow anyone? Lol.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


+1 Lol ... so it wasn't a big conspiracy?!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

dgcrew09 said:


> I will post the non-instagrammed pic when he sends it to me. Should have it soon. I wouldn't waste my time posting a painting or drawing and trying to play it off as a photograph.


Right on....ppl are so jaded

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dgcrew09 (Jun 23, 2011)

Funny how Mr. A hasn't said anything  lol...I'm jk, but I can see how some people said it looked fake. Technology is unbelievable these days


----------



## GatorB (Jul 24, 2006)

I wonder what happened to the fish that led to its ultimate demise?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Crunch crunch. Chew chew chew. (me eating crow.) 

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks like someone got him with there bow lol


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

HookUpFishOn said:


> This is odd to me. What's with the doubts? Who would seriously try to fake a picture of a dead catfish? It's not like he said he caught it, even.
> 
> That head wound does look interesting. What does a catfish say when he runs into a cement wall??????........


Dam! Heh..


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Dam! Heh..


lol that's great!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Big fish. Stinks it died. I need to get me an instagram.... Really sweet photos


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

looks like he got too close to a prop when the motor started moving to me. Had to be something with quite a force to crack a valley in its skull like that. 
Interesting post though with all the comments. Now we finally get back to the business of determining what killed it.
Rickerd


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I bet the Loveland frogman got it or El chupacabra or Bigfoot. Definitely one of those three


----------



## GatorB (Jul 24, 2006)

imalt said:


> I bet the Loveland frogman got it or El chupacabra or Bigfoot. Definitely one of those three


Loveland frogman...? please, go on...


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

My $.02 it may have died from the high water temps. I have a friend who had a large pond with areators in it, it had some pretty large channel cats and some very big bass in it. Well we had a dry summer and a lot of the bigger fish died. He called a biologist and they came out to look at his pond/lake and the fish. They took a water temp reading and it was in the low to mid 80's they told him that the stress from the high water temps can kill the older larger fish. 

As for the photo, I use instagram for my android phone and it is awesome! If you have the mobile version you can follow my album just look under saltimoreiv i enhanced a few of my pics and they came out spectacular, very vivid, very clear. It's free to download and only takes a few moments to set up.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

those are spawn marks from him beating himself to death on the nest.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

^ they're spawning right now, can't win them all


----------

